# This should be fun!



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Who are you? Where do you live? What do your bands say?

Matt May

St. Louis

MTP--Mount Pleasant is our club. St. louis area and into illinois.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Also, If we keep this thread open, We might be able to locate and reurn lost birds!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My name is Don McGowen. I live in Porterville, CA. I have ordered bands for 2010 from AU with band code of "ZEPPELIN".


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll let you know when I've "made it"...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Dan Detweiler from Canton, GA

My bands read "9 POINTS" for 9 Points Racing Loft.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Name: Warren Smith

Location: York, Pennsylvania USA 

Bands: AU bands with letters *SFL USA* example : *AU* 2007 SFL USA *181* 

Club : York Racing Pigeon Club aka. YRPC

Combine: United Pigeon Combine aka. UPC

National : American Racing Pigeon Union aka. ARPU


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Name: Ken Munson started flying in 2004

AU Band Letters on my birds: LCC, LOLF, AHPI, PATRIOT

Club: Lake County RPC

Location: McHenry, Illinois

My daughter and Son, Dylan and Jenna, are also Jr. Members

Wife doesnt have anything to do with the birds but doesnt interfer either


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Name: Renee Kennedy

Band letters: MRPC (Martinsville Racing Pigeon Club)
DRP (Danville Racing Pigeon Club)
MAC (Mount Airy Racing Pigeon Club)

Presently a member of DRP

Location: Martinsville, VA


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Edward Bourque

Location: Iowa, La

Combine: Deep South Cajun Combine
Club: Lake Charles RPC

Bands: AU LCL bands for 08 are 8700's and bands for 2009 are 9700's

Loft Name: treelineloft
My Boy's loft name: Liljoeloft


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Beni Lopez

Loc: Lakeland Fl
Combine: central FL combine
Club: Polk County PRC
09 Bands# 1601-1700

Loft name: SpanishFly Loft

Next years bands Should Be SpanishFLy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Name: Renee Kennedy
> 
> Band letters: MRPC (Martinsville Racing Pigeon Club)
> DRP (Danville Racing Pigeon Club)
> ...


I thought this was a good thread that just needed to be updated. If you post here in the racing pigeon section it is nice to know what area of the world you are posting from. I was actually able to track down a fancier on the World wide Web, because it was listed here. If you have not seen this thread before, and you fly in a local club anywhere in the world, please take the time to list your band and club information.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

Kenneth Flippen
Dobson, North Carolina

North Caolina Combine

bands:
AU MAC (Mt. Airy racing pigeon club)

all my bands have a 1 as the second number our members use the same number each year 

this will be my 3rd YB season


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don Rice--Sachse Texas [near Dallas]-Raced 31 years- No longer have birds-Health reasons. NOW I collect Racing Pigeon Bands/Rings. And Thanks to bbcdon I have several "ZEPPELIN" bands in my collection. So he not only send birds to other flyers But Bands also.
Anyone else have bands they no longer need or want I'd be proud and glad to add them to my collection. I have about 5100 different bands from 88-89 counties.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Diwakar Jebaraj
Location Thoothukudi, Tamil nadu, India, 

Exact location of house you can check it
http://www.meetuall.com/cuat?ticket=MUA28341071&key=

JDJ (Names Initials) & my phone number.

Have not started racing, just getting into it.

(meetuall.com website is mine, you can also mark your clubs in this so others can know of its location. If you need any help you can contact me.)

Diwakar


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

Eugene Overbey
Watsonville Ca

band letters "mesa loft" 
club "West San Jose" WSJ
Combine Bay cities


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

How do we get Dallas Texas USA to mark our loft?

36.9834
96.6075

Maybe you can mark it for me ?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Name: Walter J. Cichon

Location: West Islip, New York USA 

Bands: IF bands with letters *LIN LBR* or* LBRA * example : *IF 2010 LIN 73* or *IF 2010 LBR 15* or *IF 2010 LBRA 2445* 

Club : Lindenhurst Homing Pigeon Club aka. LIN (I'm Club President)

Combine: Long Island Combine aka. LIC

National : International Federation of American Homing Pigeon Fanciers aka. IF


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Name: Tom Brasher

Location: Newcastle, California USA 

Bands: AU bands with letters AUB example : AU 2010 AUB 0300 

Club : Auburn Racing Pigeon Club aka. AUB

Section: Camellia East Section 

Combine: Camellia City Racing Pigeon Combine

National : American Racing Pigeon Union

Great idea for a thread. I don't know if it makes sense but it would also be cool if we had this information in our signatures. That way newbies like me when looking for advice and get someone telling else to feed crushed pineapple and macadamia nuts and only toss the birds three miles the week before the first toss can go to the AU website and check the results of he that is imparting great knowledge. Just an idea…


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

> How do we get Dallas Texas USA to mark our loft?
> 
> 36.9834
> 96.6075
> ...


http://www.meetuall.com/cuat?ticket=MUA86651072&key=

sky tx,

You can zoom in/out , if the location has to be changed, pls PM me.

Diwa


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K Diwa--Guess I messed up--Try Again

Sachse, Texas USA---Zip Code 75048
1601 Blackburn Road ---at Big Valley street

32-58-57-----32-58.934
96-36-27-----96-36.449

Not sure how to fomat the readings


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey what ever happened to Lovebirds? Renee was a great addition to the site.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

If I remember correctly she wasn't going to race this season. She might be busy with something else. I know what you mean, I miss her too.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Name: Hugh McQuillan

Location: Salisbury, Ct

Bands: IF TORR

Club: Torrington Racing Pigeon Club

Combine: Manchester


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

diwaj--you are very close--I see my loft on the map..it is about 1 Block North of the Dot you have for it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> If I remember correctly she wasn't going to race this season. She might be busy with something else. I know what you mean, I miss her too.


Yeah same here....she played a great roll in helping me out when I really got serious about racing. I'm sure a lot of us here feel the same way...


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Name - Happy Hilton

Location - Apple Valley, California

Club - Apple Valley Racing Pigeon Club

Concourse - 395 Concourse & North Section

Band letters - AVC

National - AU American Racing Pigeon Union


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

sky tx
1601 Blackburn Road,
Big Valley street,
Sachse, Texas USA.
Zip Code 75048


http://www.meetuall.com/cuat?ticket=MUA86651072&key=


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K diwaj--Still not correct --but very close
My loft is between Oaklawn an Ablene. My place is 1 & 5/8 acreas--120 foot wide and 640 foot deep--When I bought it 30 years ago it was in the Middle of a Wheat Field. No Neighbors.
I am at the entersection of Big Valley and Blackburn--the North side.
Don't give up---we will get it correct.


----------

